# Wolves kill three bear hounds



## coondawg (Nov 24, 2004)

With regard to reimbursement for dogs from wolf depredation, Michigan currently has no such program. There is one for livestock called the Wolf Compensation Program. The Michigan State United **** Hunters and the Michigan Hunting Dog Federation have submitted emergency resolution proposals to MUCC to be considered at convention in June. One proposal deals with reimbursement. The second proposal deals with alternative bear baiting. The later designed to reduce wolf/dog/hunter conflicts. Efforts are also under way to lobby lawmakers as well as the dept of agriculture to add hunting dogs and domestic canines to the list of eligible recipients for the Wolf Compensation Fund.


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Could you expand on the "alternative bear baiting". Do the dog men have planes for the bear hunters also?


----------



## The Terminator (Jun 15, 2001)

Don't to offend you guys...but here goes.

I'm a hardcore fisherman...don't hunt, nothing against it though...there, I'm not a PETA maniac or tree hugger.

That being said, I feel bad that those dog's were lost, sure they were good animals/friends/expensive...but as they say, "live by sword, die by the sword". Wolves were where they're SUPPOSED TO BE. Dog's got into a bad situation, it happens. Get over it and move on. Probably enough wolves for a limited hunt, that's fine with me. If you're out in wild country...stuff happens ! This is Mother Nature in action, true sportsman (and gals !) accept and understand (don't have to like it though)

The Terminator


----------



## coondawg (Nov 24, 2004)

The alternative bear baiting is simply that. A proposal for an alternative method of baiting using grain and a barrel with holes chained off to a tree. It would be an additional method that some may choose to employ. The idea being to not draw young wolves to the bait station. Hopefully reducing the number of incidents involving wolves and hounds.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

It only seems fair to place the dogs on the comp list as the money some of them cost can exceed the cost of livestock. This will also cut down on the number of hunters who lose dogs and then illegally kill the wolves resulting in a lot of work and time which means money investigating and sometimes prosecuting. Can't say I blame anyone for seeking a reckoning if they lost their prize dog to a wolf right or wrong it will happen so why not place them on the list. Only problem being sometimes dogs are lodt to coyotes as well and then the situations would need to be investigated as well.

AW


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

The problem is that protected wolves learn there is no fear of man. I have heard (again hear-say) that wolves are learning to target a bayed hound/hounds. They will attack hounds at a tree, they are not just protecting there young, but hunting the hounds. Do a search about this, you get to see some very grussome photos of what the wolves leave of the hounds. If by chance a hound killed a wolf in selfdefence, the hound hunter would be held responsible.

http://home.centurytel.net/PAW/gilman.htm


----------

